# Uh....the Pedi Pistol



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2009)

Pedi Pistolâ„¢ is the revolutionary home pedicure system with an extra long arm and five precision crafted heads that allows you to easily reach your toe nail without bending over or straining your back. It's never been easier to pedicure your entire feet because Pedi Pistolâ„¢ is motorized and it does the work for you. It's great for removing callouses and filing your toe nails. It even does your cuticles and polish your nails. Pedi Pistol comes with five precision heads that are designed to give you great pedicure in the comfort of your own home. Now enjoy Salon Perfect pedicure at home with Pedi Pistolâ„¢

Pedi Pistolâ„¢ with its extra long reach handle is the new at home pedicure tool that easily removes callouses and trim thick toe nails. Today as part of this special internet offer, you will receive the revolutionary Pedi Pistolâ„¢ for at the introductory price only $19.99 plus $7.99 shipping and handling. Best of all, when you order today, you'll also receive a BONUS second Pedi Pistol and a tube of Miracle Foot Repair Cream, $40 value, at no additional charge, just pay seperate processing and handling. This special buy one get one internet special offer may not last and is not available in any store so the only way to get it is to place your order now!

Pedi Pistol the extra long reach pedicure tool that removes callouses and trims nails, As Seen On TV


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwww. Devices like these make me cringe!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 28, 2009)

That is so ridiculous. lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL this is horrible! I know I can be lazy but not enough to the point that I can't bend my leg. This would be so hard to control too.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2009)

No thanks...


----------



## Andi (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL this is horrible! I know I can be lazy but not enough to the point that I can't bend my leg. This would be so hard to control too. Maybe itÂ´s for people who canÂ´t reach their toes?Yeah it does look hard to control!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2009)

Ha ha, late night infomercials!

I saw this and thought it was hilarious... I don't imagine you having much control with it either.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 28, 2009)

Def be hard to control 'til you get used to it


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2009)

But it's a gun, Johnnie!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL Karren! Then I should be a pro at it


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2009)

On the other hand... You might just grab the wrong pistol by mistake, some dark night, and accidentally remove one of your toes? Lol.


----------



## fawp (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm with ya'll...I don't think you'd have any control over this and would probably make more work for yourself than with a standard pedi tool.


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe if it had a scope on it.. Keep your toes in the crosshairs!


----------



## Roxie (Apr 30, 2009)

i think that is weird...


----------



## lolaB (May 1, 2009)

No thanks!


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (May 1, 2009)

Okay, I can seen where they wanted to go with this but what happens when your arms are kind of short or you have long toes? Or... and forgive me for this, but what if someone uses that for more than just their toes? :XXXX


----------

